# Bucking Pony



## rexel (21 January 2008)

I have got a pony which when ridden by larger people it never puts a foot wrong but when I put a small child on the pony it bucks them off within 20/30 minutes.  It would appear that as soon as it has had an enough it decides to put in big buck to get them off.  Any advise or possible reason for this.


----------



## DuckToller (21 January 2008)

I would first do all the usual, ie have back and teeth checked which you probably have, so you know for sure it isn't pain related.

How old is the pony and what is his history?  Have you had him long?  Just trying to get some background info before I condemn him as an 'orrible little toad!

I got two ponies years ago when a riding school closed down, one was sweet, the other could have written the book 101 ways to dump your rider.  If all else failed, he would launch himself over a jump with a beginner on board, if I was daft enough to leave any up when he was being ridden.  So I do think some are just too clever by half, and yes, when he has had enough, he bucks them off just because he can.  Has he got any shetland or welsh in breeding?


----------



## Delhi (21 January 2008)

That's ponies I'm afraid! They do know when they can get away with anything. Some of them are sweet and look after the little'uns and naughty for the big'uns and others the other way round.

I would do all the vet checks as Llewlyn said but it may be the pony's personality.


----------



## DuckToller (21 January 2008)

Oh, forgot to say, welcome to the forum!  If you want a bigger response, post in New Lounge - alot of people when they sign on go to New Lounge or Soapbox and don't really check the other categories!


----------



## rexel (21 January 2008)

Thank you both for your reply.  Yes, had back, teeth and vet out without any luck, bought this in the summer as a L/R, first ridden, first pony but on the first day she bucked but I put that down to new environment.  We used her for a time on lead rein and she was fine.  Then I took her out to a pony club rally and she bucked my little one off.  The next rally I put my older child on her who is a strong rider and had in the past a marish pony but she seemed to manage it.  Again the pony had her off.  During the visit of my Vet and Dentist they advised me that she was not a 6 year old pony as described but a 10 perhaps older.  I then took her out of work and had a dispute with the seller.  She had no intent to have the pony back so I brought the pony back into ridden work.  ( I keep her in a perfessional working stables).  For a month the staff rode her and she was fine so we felt that we could put my little one back on her but as soon as we took her off lead rein the pony bucked her off again.  My trainer will not allow another child on her as she feels that it is an accident waiting to happen.  I was just hoping that someone out their had some hope to give to me.


----------



## Delhi (21 January 2008)

What a shame. Sounds like you were sold a pony that was not fit for purpose. 

 You could try working the pony more. Perhaps you could lunge it if you are too big to ride it before the child gets on. 

What are you feeding the pony, and does it live in/out?


----------



## rexel (21 January 2008)

Thanks for your response.  The pony is out during the day and in at night.  It is only fed on hay.  We have done all the lunging, riding it, and as I say it is fine when an older heavier person is on it with you put a nine year old on it has them off.  I bought it from a lady whos girl was without doubt far too big for it, I think it was bought as a summer project for her child and when I looked at it twice it was well behaved, but as I say as soon as I got it home it bucked.


----------



## Delhi (21 January 2008)

Perhaps you could try 24hr turnout and see what happens?


----------



## DuckToller (21 January 2008)

Any idea of what breed it might be?


----------



## DuckToller (21 January 2008)

I've just reread all the above, and in my opinion, as a mother, trainer, rider, I think you have tried all that you can and I would agree with your trainer - pony is naughty, and possibly an accident waiting to happen.  Sorry.

Probably why the original seller wouldn't take back.  You have two options really: 

Carry on, try 24 hr turnout, lunging every time before riding, and hope the pony outgrows it.  You could keep up the adult riding in the hope of instilling some manners in the pony, and pay someone to ride it regularly to effectively wear it out before you put your child on.  As you know, most kids will give up after a few falls and quickly lose confidence, so you can't risk many more falls, if any, before child gives up forever. 

Or, cut your losses, sell as honestly as you can, say lead rein only, and don't rush to buy something else, wait for the right pony to turn up through a local pony club.  And get the DC to vouch for it before you even travel to see it. 

Not what you probably wanted to hear...


----------



## rexel (21 January 2008)

Thanks, in summer it was 24 hour t/o but still had the same problem, weather too bad to have it turned out all day and night.  I believe it to be welsh, but I was given a brand new passport with the pony, history unknown.


----------



## Delhi (21 January 2008)

How big is the pony? is it possible to loan the pony until your child is more competant?

Just trying to think of other possibilities other than sell for you.


----------



## DuckToller (21 January 2008)

Annoying, so you can't contact any previous owners...

I would have put my money on him being welsh, from the behaviour... some of them can be little devils, only too pleased when my daughter moved on to the next size native breed.  

The trouble with little ponies is that they so quickly learn what they can get away with and it is so hard to sort them out.  I paid a friend who is a 7 stone adult to school my daughter's welsh pony when I got him, not so much naughty as spooky.  He did settle, but spooking easier to sort than bucking, at least at home (still spooks alot when out and about).  

As an instructor I have seen too many people persevere with a pony that is never going to change.  Pony starts to behave better at home, off to another rally, pony pings child off in first ten minutes, instructor legs child back up, you cling to the hope that it won't do it again, but of course it does.  I can think of at least two friends whose children gave up after one too many falls, both had horrid ponies. 

If you can't face selling on to another child, how about sending him away to be broken to harness and then selling to an adult?  Just a thought because it is so hard to sell a pony that bucks, I bet like me you were lied to, but would find it hard to do the same to someone else's child...


----------



## seabiscuit (22 January 2008)

Try this bit of equipment- a buckstop-apparently guaranteed to stop any horse/pony bucking !

http://www.stopthathorse.com/buckstop/buckstop.htm

BuckStop 





Bucking is a natural defence reaction for a horse and often results when the horse feels uncomfortable or threatened. Some horses also buck when they are excited. Although this behaviour is fine when the horse is turned out in the paddock, when being ridden it is extremely dangerous for the rider and regardless of the reasons for it happening it must be prevented. Of particular concern is when a child's pony resorts to bucking as a young rider may not have the experience or strength to deal with it effectively.
The BuckStop works by preventing the horse lowering his head to such a degree that he can round his back and perform a full buck, because the BuckStop attaches to the bit the horse quickly learns that if he puts his head down the bit raises in his mouth and effectively reminds him not to do this.
The BuckStop should only be used as a preventative measure for horses that buck, it should not be used on a horse or pony that is well behaved or for any purpose other than to prevent bucking in a horse that has displayed such behaviour. It does not prevent a horse from achieving an outline when engaged in schooling/ dressage training.

The BuckStop should only be used under the supervision of an experienced instructor or trainer


----------



## Imonone (22 January 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your difficulties, it sounds like you have been sold something that isnt what you've been led to believe. Passport, age, behavior all seem to point ot this.

As a PC mother I would cut your losses, children need riding to be fun. Enquire through your Pony club for suitable ponies coming up for sale and then contact the DC to ask about the pony, this is by far the best way to get something genuine. There is a new season coming up and I would be quick to put this behind you and move on.

Sell the pony as a lead rein only and ensure that any buyers know what happens off the lead rein. There are many ponies out there that are fab on the lead but hopeless off, for so many reasons.

Im not convinced that there is anything physically wrong here and it is very difficult to correct learned behaviour.

Good luck


----------



## rexel (22 January 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.  I would not sell the pony as a lead rein as I know what would happen.  They would then try it off the lead rein and an accident would only happen.  I am going to try to get the person who sold it to me to have it back.


----------



## kizzywiz (23 January 2008)

Good luck to you, I agree with all the others, he just isn't suitable for a littley to ride off the lead rein.  However, just as a different suggestion, there are lots of small adults like myself who have never moved on to horses, maybe someone like me would love to have him, sounds like he's just learned to be naughty with the children but would be fine for a small adult, unfortunately I have 2 already, but just a thought anyway.


----------



## it a fluke (21 July 2013)

hi we have just bought our daughter a 14.1 pony mixed breed he was really good for 2 weeks and then he as started bucking and meaning it.
we have had his back checked we have also had a trainer look at him, they say that he his not naughty but that he is petifield of someone on him.
I have tried to contact the owner but they do not want to know.
not sure what to do next?


----------

